# Where to get Schillings V8 engine plans?



## DiegoVV (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all,

I am looking for some plans for starting my own V8 project. Having searched a lot over internet, one thing I have clear is that I want to replicate the Schillings design.

But......I have no idea where can I get the plans for this engine. Can anyone throw some light over this question?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Swifty (Apr 14, 2014)

This is all I can find, you will have to brush up on your German or run it through a translator.
http://shop.vth.de/v-8-motor.html

Paul.


----------



## DiegoVV (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you Swifty, I´ll check the link.

Does anyone has experience with the plans from this site (vht)?


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 16, 2014)

I have bought other stuff from them and they are OK to deal with. From what I have seen of the Schillings designs the drawings look good and clearly drawn.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Apr 16, 2014)

http://shop.vth.de/publikationen/bucher/modellbau-allg/boxer-reihen-und-v-motoren-als-modell.html

I think his book from the same source details some of the build and his methods.


----------

